# By golly I think she's got it!



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Trinket had gone several times to the door now and scratched to let me know she wants to go out! Could this be the end of wet spots on my carpet? At almost 6 months I was despairing of her ever learning the right way. I waas ready to rip up carpet and lay down tile lol. This gives me new hope!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that's great! Perri's trained for outdoors but I sure wish he would let me know when he had to go out! Hopefully she keeps it up!
P.S. I just looove the name Trinket--it's so cute and fitting of a little Maltese!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhh good for HER! Keep up the positive reinforcements!!

And hmm by the way... are you a Girl Scout?

Melanie
wants cookies!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow that is great.

So hopefully 6 months is the magic date.

That means I only have a month to go. Woo wee


----------



## lauraspuppy (Jan 24, 2006)

_*That's great!







Wait til I tell my husband...he's going to be counting the days until our furballs turn 6 months old.







* _


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah for Trinket. I ended up hanging a bell from the door knob about 3 inches from the floor and now Jeffery rings the bell when he wants/needs to go outside. I did ring it with his paws a few times before going out. After about 3 times he started ringing it all by himself.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Yeah for Trinket. I ended up hanging a bell from the door knob about 3 inches from the floor and now Jeffery rings the bell when he wants/needs to go outside. I did ring it with his paws a few times before going out. After about 3 times he started ringing it all by himself.[/B]



I am doing the bell training with Fenway and it is taking waaay more then 3 times!! He has been starting to tell me he needs to go out though...going to the door and staring at me instead of outside, some times he barks once or twice, again, not at something menacing outside the door. And sometimes, about 15% of the time, he will ring the bell (yeah!) Sooo we are slowly learning. Now if it is really yucky out he won't ask to go out b/c he doesn't want to got out! So I know he is clever!


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Great for her









Bailey on the other hand seems to be regressing... I don't know what's up???


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Maggie was a quick learner with ringing the bell to go out to potty, too. Molly, on the other hand, seems to love those pee pads and although she will go out to play with Maggie when Maggie rings the bell, Molly is not so bothered about "going" when she is out there. Molly, at 16 weeks, did ring the bell several times but I honestly think it was an accident. She hasn't "got it" yet and actually is funny when she goes on the pee pad (and yes, she even forgets there's a pee pad at times..haaha..loves a certain oriental rug of ours) ....She sniffs her pee pads (even if I put two or three together) and where does the little one squat? Well, she sniffs the edges and squats daintly on THE EDGE with her little tiny hiney on the floor...but she is STANDING ON THE PEE PAD! Anybody got any suggestions about that one? LOL


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

[attachment=5168:attachment]


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

congrats! its such a great feeling isn't it!


----------

